# Lip Reading Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My dogs now understand this terrible electronic speech device and hand signals. There are times in public I don't want use either of them.

I started training them last week to lip read. It is going surprisingly well, so far.

Has anyone ever heard about doing this kind of training?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not surprised. I think dogs are the master of reading body language, why not lips. Neat of you to try that. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I'm not surprised. I think dogs are the master of reading body language, why not lips. Neat of you to try that.
> 
> DFrost


The electronic voice is kind of embarrassing if people aren't prepared. Hand signals are fine most of the time but there are times I want to communicate "privately" with the dogs.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it's cool you're going that route lee. question though: when you're in a situation that you want/need to get their attention immediately, if they're focussed on something else (like the bad guy), what then? i'm thinking maybe a whistle?

i'm just glad you're here to do the experiment, honestly.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I taught my female to 'watch me' with the verbal command & also with a very quiet "Pssst" sound. She will alert with my mouthing 'what's that?" without any sound or by a different verbal command.

I also taught her to sit by blinking my eyes once for a sit(sitz) & casting my eyes down for the down (platz). As well as with hand signals.

Dogs are so tuned into body language which is how they mostly communicate between each other. They actuallyt will cue more easily off body language then verbal cues. It's we humans that NEED language.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Lee, your efforts are an inspiration. All I can say is you are living proof that with determination & perseverance, human accomplishments can be limitless and amazing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> it's cool you're going that route lee. question though: when you're in a situation that you want/need to get their attention immediately, if they're focussed on something else (like the bad guy), what then? i'm thinking maybe a whistle?
> 
> i'm just glad you're here to do the experiment, honestly.


Hi Ann. I'm working on that. I need their attention before the lip reading can work. One of the things I've had a difficult time adjusting to is the amount of medical "crap" I need to carry with me every time I leave the house. I won't bore you with a list but it isn't like it used to be before my operation. I almost need a purse and three or four hands to manage all of it plus dog stuff. It isn't like I can just grab the leash and car keys any more.

If I'm not actually mouthing words into the electronic speech device it makes a vibrating sound. That works to get their attention. The problem with it is I need to grab it to press the button which takes time and the use of yet another hand. The other kind funny thing is the sound it makes is similar to a fart. 

Next month VA is doing a procedure that inserts a speech device permanently in my throat. I will have to cover the opening in my neck to talk which requires the use of a hand, but at least eliminates carrying the electronics around 24/7


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Jones said:


> I taught my female to 'watch me' with the verbal command & also with a very quiet "Pssst" sound. She will alert with my mouthing 'what's that?" without any sound or by a different verbal command.
> 
> I also taught her to sit by blinking my eyes once for a sit(sitz) & casting my eyes down for the down (platz). As well as with hand signals.
> 
> Dogs are so tuned into body language which is how they mostly communicate between each other. They actuallyt will cue more easily off body language then verbal cues. It's we humans that NEED language.


Hey Anne - I've been using the Pssst or the electronic speech device sound so far. I've considered a shepherds whistle but it is one more thing to carry around and I would have to keep interchanging it to "talk" with the electronic speech device.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Lee, your efforts are an inspiration. All I can say is you are living proof that with determination & perseverance, human accomplishments can be limitless and amazing.


Thanks, Ricardo. I don't know how much of a inspiration I am. I am just working hard to deal with my dogs. Training them helps me keep my mind off my own problems. It is real easy to feel sorry for myself. I haven't kept any secrets here. I've thrown plenty of pity parties for myself. 

I've also been through a few very difficult times with my dogs. I hung on and now I am back in control of everything.:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

It looks like there's going to be a trial prep training session up in Monument on Saturday for the Mondio Ring trial in New Mexico at the end of the month. If you're interested I can send you directions.
I don't think your dogs are "reading lips" I think you're sending subtle body cues that you're unaware of but the dogs are reading?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not lip reading but my youngest daughter (interpreter for the deaf) taught one of her dogs sign language. 
Just another version of hand signals to the dog but really fun to watch people's reactions to it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> It looks like there's going to be a trial prep training session up in Monument on Saturday for the Mondio Ring trial in New Mexico at the end of the month. If you're interested I can send you directions.
> I don't think your dogs are "reading lips" I think you're sending subtle body cues that you're unaware of but the dogs are reading?


Hi Thomas - I understand and agree they are picking up body clues and even facial expressions. I try to keep all that stuff to a minimum.

I will let you know on Saturday. I appreciate the invite. It depends when I book a flight to San Diego for my kid's graduation from Marine Corps boot camp.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My dogs now understand this terrible electronic speech device and hand signals. There are times in public I don't want use either of them.
> 
> I started training them last week to lip read. It is going surprisingly well, so far.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard about doing this kind of training?


Please don't get me start on this one! I have tons of jokes about that. #-o



Researchers tell us that only about 25 percent of what is said can be understood by lipreading.

For example:

Suppose a woman says:
"This place is a mess! C'mon,
You and I need to clean this place up,
Your stuff is lying all over on the floor
and you'll have no clothes to wear tomorrow
unless we do the laundry right now!"

Her lipreading husband will get:
blah, blah, blah, blah, C'MON
YOU AND I blah, blah, blah, blah,
blah, blah, blah, blah, ON THE FLOOR
blah, blah, NO CLOTHES blah, blah, 
blah, blah, blah, blah, RIGHT NOW!

I'm wondering if your lipreading dog is going to get confused like the woman's husband? :lol:


----------

